# Problem With HP Digital Imaging Monitor



## That Bum

When I got my HP machine, I had "HP Digital Imaging Monitor " in the Startup folder. It runs as a tray icon. The shortcut leads to C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe. The problem is, when I start it, it craps out and runs Windows Installer. At first, it only did that whilst trying to run HP Solution Center, where it was trying to install "PhotoGallery." Now, it won't even start, and it tries to install "TrayApp." It wants a CD, but since the PC came with no CDs because everything is backed up on the partition D: (HP_RECOVERY) (except for MS Office, but that's a different story...), in which I cannot alter, and TrayApp.msi is also nowhere to be found on C:, I just hit cancel. The thing is, once I cancel it, it immediately, instantaneously starts an identical one. I have to terminate the HP Digital Imaging Monitor's process, hpqtra.exe. After incessantly clicking cancel before Windows Installer loads, it pauses a bit, then the application installing changes to PSTAPlugin. On both instances after hitting cancel, it says: "Error 1706.No valid source could be found for PhotoGallery [or TrayApp, OR PSTAPlugin]. The Windows Installer could not continue."

The unbelievable thing, though, is that after maniacal clicking through 30 some odd installers, it actually runs and initializes successfully. Same for HP Solution Center, too, but that's only two installers I have to blow through. I don't even know what PSTAPlugin is, but it's somehow related to an HP hardware device.

Of course I removed it from Startup, but this is really defunct, because I could have fixed it with System Restore, but that doesn't work either. That hasn't been working for a long time, so I ended up procrastinating that problem for awhile, like I usually do, but more and more problems have been piling up, like, for example, the "Low Battery Alarm/Media Key" problem, or the "VCOM Fix -It Utilities 6 Time Sync Lock-Up" problem, or even "Firefox Going WAY Slower Than Usual" problem.

Dangbust it Microcrap eluded me again. Bet they think it's funny. Oh well, at least we have forums like this to, uh, "stick it to the man", so to speak. Maybe it's HP. I don't know. I just want everything back to normal, but without an all-erasing System Recovery.

Geeks unite!


----------



## FreoHeaveho

sfc /scannow in cmd

you will need your os cd and reinstall all ms updates after


----------



## That Bum

*No CDs*

There was, and still is, no CDs that came with my computer (except for MS Office). No OS CD, or drivers, or even some sort of BIOS setup media. Everything is on the partition D:\. It can be restored from the BIOS, but I don't want to go as far as to eradicate the C:\ partition of the same drive and start from factory defaults. I hate defaults.

Got no problem with MS Updates, though.


----------



## Girderman

Well first I would be concerned about the fact that you have an XP installation with no CD. Seems like your vendor owes you one.

The second resultant concern I would have is if your PID (Product ID) is legit. If it's not, I don't see a way around this other than buying a legit O/S disk.

However, assuming the PID is legit and you simply don't have a CD (for whatever reason) you can probably (legally) use a copy of XP media edition to run the sfc, because with the wide variety of chronic-sounding problems, I don't think there is going to be an efficient way to solve all of them in a forum like this. Very tedious, with no guarantee that there is a solution OTHER than to reset your system files from a disk, somehow. Could be a waste of time for all concerned.

Plus having an XP disk is really an essential anyways. Today it might help repair your relatively "low level" problems, but tomorrow you might need it to bring you back from catastrophic failure.

Also, as far as the HP thing goes, you should be able to download the whole disk and burn a copy, or download the installer. But I wouldn't be messing with the printer until you can rely on the belief that the system files (which are central and critical) are sound.


----------



## That Bum

*Found new info*

I found all three of these programs that are trying to install, and some I don't even know I had, it Add/Remove Programs. I don't think they're supposed to be there, and I would like them removed, but there is no Change/Remove button. Add/Remove thinks these are some kind of services that can't be tampered with, or something. I don't know if that'll help or not.

The point of not having a OS CD is that the partition D:/ will work like a disk image and install Windows and all the other drivers and paid programs that came with the computer from HP that if anything goes awry. It's called System Recovery. When the HP logo is displayed, you hit F12 and system recovery will come up. I've never tried it, so I don't know anything after that.

My product key is legit, by the way.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

System recovery is different, and if you don't mind me saying, a bit of a pain in the ****.

Not having a cd is quite common actually. I prefer to have one myself. Now just to make double sure, do you have the HP CD? If so

Try putting the CD that came with your HP product into drive before you turn on your PC. When you turn it on, and Windows starts up, the installation program should recognize the CD and automatically find the trayapp.msi file, and the problem will go away.

If it doesn't find it, open the folder on the CD called TrayApp. There, you will find the elusive TrayApp.msi file. It should be on the CD in \Setup\trayapp\trayapp.msi. 

If that doesn't work try uninstalling HP Imagezone and then downloading and installing the latest drivers for your device from HP.

http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/supp... 


hope this helps mate


----------



## Girderman

If you have Add/Remove Program Entries that are not legitimate, you can remove them from the list using "RegSeeker". But before you do, if I were you, I would run Registry searches of unique text in the non-legitimate entries (using RegSeeker) to find out if there are keys in the Registry from these partially installed (or uninstalled) programs causing problems.

If none, then you can delete the "listing" of these programs and assume they are not causing problems, however if you find significant keys that are linked to those programs, I would assume a corrupt install/uninstall and make significant effort into identifying which keys are unique to the corrupt App(s) and once I was certain, delete them from the Registry.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

Can i add someting FIRST. ALWAYS BACK UP YOU REGISTRY BEFORE EDITING!!!


----------



## Girderman

RegSeeker has an auto-save function that you can (optionally) select before deleting entries.


----------



## That Bum

*Hp CD*

Ah, the HP CD. I never thought of that. Since this is an HP computer, it already had all the correct drivers and such for HP hardware, so it doesn't need the CD, which I stashed in the hardware box the computer came with. It said this when the main CD installer ran: "A more recent version of software of this product is already installed on your computer. Simply connect the device to your computer and the software will automatically recognize the device." One, it can already recognize devices. Two, this isn't so much a device problem as a software problem (or is it?).

I seem to have fixed TrayApp and PSTAplugin with the individual installers,, but when it installed, the installer was only open a few seconds. It fixed it for some reason that's beyond my understanding.

The thing is, I couldn't fix PhotoGallery, and a new one, DocumentViewer, which is associated with HP Photosmart Premier, but miraculously, just a few seconds ago when I tried it to get more info, it worked perfectly, including HP Digital Imaging Monitor (which runs the media keys on my keyboard and lives in the system tray), HP Photosmart Premier, and HP Solution Center, which was my intent in the first place. The installers to these two, which I also found on the CD, installed half-baked like the other ones. On a side note, all the programs on the HP CD were the mysterious programs in Add/Remove. Since I know what they are now, I'm not to worried about them, but I still think they shouldn't be there, because there is an awful lot of them and they are cluttering up Add/Remove.

I looked the errors up and some other people had them, but only at startup, and the info there wasn't too helpful. This does have to do with the printer's software though.

This appears to happen very sporadicly, so I can't get the great long error dialog now that came up when HP Photosmart Premier was started. 

BTW, bigfella's link was invalid, which did lead to http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/supp. It looks like the word "support" and the rest of the URL got cut of somehow. I don't know though, because URLs are getting mighty strange.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

So is it fixed? I would uninstall anything to do with HP and only reinstall what you actually need - fresh. Then run the windows live scanner that will check the registry amongst other things.


----------



## Girderman

Yes, I'd like to know if it's "fixed" or not also. If not, please describe just the problems and not the past solutions. In general I got the idea that the use of the HP software CD fixed some of the problems, but do not know if it fixed all of them or only some.

It is possible you have multiple problems from multiple causes and the HP CD may not be a "magic bullet" for all of them.


----------



## That Bum

*Came back after a week or so*

Same problems as before. When HP Digital Imaging Monitor starts, Windows Installer comes up trying to install TrayApp.msi and PSTAPlugin.msi. It tries but fails at finding these installers, and lets me find them. I found them on the HP CD, but that didn't work because it "wasn't a valid installer package." The weird part is, a second, identical installer comes back the instant the first one closes, and even weirder, after I blow through 30 or 40 installers, HP Digital Imaging Moniter runs and initializes in the system tray successfully. The same thing happens with HP Photosmart Premier and HP Solution Center. Solution Center seems to work after just two installers have been canceled, but Photosmart Premier, which is the application my all-in-one scans to (so I need it), is more complicated...An error message titled, "Microsoft .NET Framework" of all things, comes up and says: "An unhandled exeption has occurred in a component in your application. Click continue and application will ignore this error and attemp to continue. Object reference not set to an instance of an object." of course, if I hit continue, it will come back instantly, but the title is SplashScreen, where, at this point, it is open. The details which it gave me are very long, but I'll put them here anyway:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at HP.CUE.Video.PlaybackControl.UpdateProgressBar()
at HP.CUE.Video.PlaybackControl._ProgressTimer_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr idEvent, IntPtr dwTime)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/microsoft.net/framework/v1.1.4322/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqimzone
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files/HP/Digital%20Imaging/bin/hpqimzone.exe
----------------------------------------
hpqiface
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqiface/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqiface.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.windows.forms/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.windows.forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.drawing/1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/system.drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqcc2
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqcc2/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqcc2.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqutils
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqutils/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqutils.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqfmrsc
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqfmrsc/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqfmrsc.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqtray
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqtray/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqtray.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqovskn
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqovskn/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqovskn.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqthumb
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqthumb/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqthumb.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqimvlt
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqimvlt/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqimvlt.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqimgrc
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqimgrc/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqimgrc.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqntrop
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqntrop/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqntrop.dll
----------------------------------------
Interop.hpqcxm08
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 61.0.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/interop.hpqcxm08/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/interop.hpqcxm08.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.xml/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.xml.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD.Wrapper
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead.wrapper/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.wrapper.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead.windows.forms/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.windows.forms.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD.Drawing
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead.drawing/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
interop.hpqimgr
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/interop.hpqimgr/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/interop.hpqimgr.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqasset
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqasset/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqasset.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqmirsc
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 061.000.163.000
CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files/HP/Digital%20Imaging/bin/hpqmirsc.DLL
----------------------------------------
hpqedit
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqedit/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqedit.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqvideo
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqvideo/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqvideo.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD.Windows.Forms.DrawingContainer
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead.windows.forms.drawingcontainer/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.windows.forms.drawingcontainer.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqmdmr
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqmdmr/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqmdmr.dll
----------------------------------------
LEAD.Drawing.Imaging.ImageProcessing
Assembly Version: 13.0.0.113
Win32 Version: 13.0.0.113
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/lead.drawing.imaging.imageprocessing/13.0.0.113__9cf889f53ea9b907/lead.drawing.imaging.imageprocessing.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqimlib
Assembly Version: 3.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqimlib/3.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqimlib.dll
----------------------------------------
hpqglutl
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 060.000.087.000
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/hpqglutl/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/hpqglutl.dll
----------------------------------------
Interop.hpqvideo
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/interop.hpqvideo/4.0.0.0__a53cf5803f4c3827/interop.hpqvideo.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just in time (JIT) debugging, the config file for this
application or machine (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the machine
rather than being handled by this dialog.


It will only go away if I terminate this program's process, hpqimzone.

I told you it was sporadic.

HP Document Viewer works though, it always has.


----------



## Girderman

So did you uninstall the HP software ?


----------



## FreoHeaveho

The .Net Framework is a tool for developing applications. this error message is a version of the 'X has performed an illegal operation and will close' is caused by a programming error. All you can do is find out which program is dislaying the error, then remove it, or get and update for it. If it isn't clear which program is causing the error, the Windows Task Manager or a utility such as Advanced Task Manager (www.innovative-sol.com) may be able to help you identify it. Good luck and let us know how you go!


----------



## kodi

Do you have a HP printer?
Those programs seem to be the ones that came with my hp printer.
If you have a HP printer go to HP support and download the BASIC driver for your machine and not the full bloated version.
Remove the hp imaging bloatware from your computer and reinstall the printer using the basic drivers.
If you need some sort of imaging program post back what you want to use it for and i"m sure we can get you a good free program


----------



## That Bum

*Appears to have downgraded*

I uninstalled all the HP I already had through Add/Remove and most of that came back downgraded from the HP CD. The HP Digital Imaging Monitor, which was V6, is now V1. There is no HP Photosmart Premier, or HP Solution Center, only HP Image Zone and HP Director. Director is supposed to have all the functions of everything I had before in one place, like Solution Center, but it it really only a box with two items in it, HP Image Zone and Software Update, which picks up no updates, and I know there are newer versions. And, also, when director starts, it keeps saying a skin is missing.

I cannot scan to a file on my computer using my all-in-one (which is HP, its model number is PSC 1610), which I was able to do before.

This has started as a minor problem and turned into a catastrophe. I think I can use Vcom's Recovery Commander to go back to a couple days ago, because I can't find the software i already had at HP's site.


----------



## kodi

Remove the HP sofware and install the basic drivers from *HERE*
Then install Googles Picassa image software it's about 500% better and Free


----------



## That Bum

*Worked*

I installed the basic driver yesterday. Printing and copying work fine, but I don't want to use Windows Scanner and Camera Wizard, because I have nothing else to use for scanning. It works, but scanning preview doesn't work, and it doesn't save my settings. I now need a decent scanning program that is compatible with my all-in-one.


----------



## SIObserver

You can order a OS disc from HP. But first you will need the Serial Number of your computer. Sometimes (if the computer is operating and turned on) you can find the Serial Number by holding down the Alt & Ctrl keys and pressing the letter S. If that doesn't work then you can install either Aida32.exe or Belarc Advisor and find your computer's serial number using either of those utilities. Both are free and you can find them by doing a Google search. Every HP computer has it's own unique disc and no other operating system will work with it unless you're willing to sweat, swear and fume, not necessarily in that order. I too have a lot of problems with HPs digital imaging monitor. It is a pain in the, well it's a pain.


----------

